# Crowntail Betta Logs



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I am breeding this pair of crowntail and today they release the eggs. i got part of the action in video. 
The female helped the male with the eggs.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Today the fry born !!!! https://youtu.be/uSetWzET01Y


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

As i mention yesterday they born. They are still with the egg attached but some of them trying swim in sides. 
I did feed the male with 5 live white worms and he eat in 30 seconds and keep going with his busy work. I like to feed the male to preventing the temptation of eating the fry because he can be starving. 

I have on the bottom few eggs (probably die or non fertile). Here the video embedded.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Here a short video from yesterday feeding the male with white worms and few fry around. 
I notice that many fry die. I guess my mistake on this one was that i leave about 6-7 inches of water instead 3-4 inches. They are having hard time swimming to the top for breath air. 

I remove the male this morning since the fry are swimming without help now. I guess there are about 50 live fry. Not sure.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

After a week, all fry died. I make the mistake to turn on the air pump too early thinking the fry was strong and they been suck by the filter stick in the sponge. 

bad luck.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Better luck next time, the having a successful spawn is to leave them the hell alone the first 3 weeks. Just feed, and repeat. Less is more the first month.


----------

